# Body kits Chevy Cruze 2013 Ltz Rs



## Lucaswithacruzs (Apr 25, 2021)

Got a rs 2013 Cruze looking for a nice body kit can’t find anything nice, new to Cruze talk.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

I normally don't like white, but I like your car just the way it is. IMO You'll ruin it with a body kit.


----------



## Lucaswithacruzs (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks man !


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lucaswithacruzs said:


> Thanks man !


Your welcome.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

yup, I've always loved white wheels on white car ! i even ran a similar setup a number of years back.


----------



## Lucaswithacruzs (Apr 25, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> yup, I've always loved white wheels on white car ! i even ran a similar setup a number of years back.
> View attachment 291773


----------



## Lucaswithacruzs (Apr 25, 2021)

I cheated out and plasti diped my rims but yours look proper I also really like the spoiler


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

that was when the car was not too riced out. looks much different now. I've always felt the RS looked perfect from factory.


----------

